# HttpClient in Applet - html-quellcode laden möglich?



## Straightflush (12. Nov 2007)

Hi!
Kann ich aus einem Applet heraus den Quellcode
mittels HttpClient von verschiedenen Seiten laden?

Mal als Bsp z.B. von Google,
also eine Seite die nicht auf dem Server ist auf dem des Applet sich befindet...

Kann ein Applet soweit aus der Sandbox heraus?

Würde auch eine Verbindung mit einer SQL-Datenbank gehen?


----------



## AlArenal (12. Nov 2007)

2 x ja

Bedingung: Das Applet muss signiert sein.

JDBC über ein Applet ist aber Foobar, da dazu die Datenbank von extern Verbindungen annehmen können müsste, was wiederum Systemadministratoren Bauchschmerzen bereitet.


----------



## Straightflush (12. Nov 2007)

und wenn ich an die Daten der Datenbank kommen will?

mittels php ne html seite erstellen und diese dann öffnen bzw einlesen?


----------



## AlArenal (12. Nov 2007)

Straightflush hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wenn ich an die Daten der Datenbank kommen will?
> 
> mittels php ne html seite erstellen und diese dann öffnen bzw einlesen?



Webservice.

Das gute alte XML-RPC, das aufgeblähte SOAP, oder das gerade im Kommen befindliche REST....


----------

